# Does Anyone Sew?



## blazeno.8 (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there anyone who likes to sew out there? I figured it would be nice if we could share the projects that we're working on. Here are some images of dresses and shirts that I made this year:






I will also be working on some other things like Halloween costumes and my wedding dress, so I share those too if you guys are interested.


----------



## AppleCasefreak (Oct 4, 2016)

I used to sew but nothing fancy. What you got there is quite impressive.


----------



## alisainwonderland (May 4, 2017)

I don't sew but I really want to learn. Clothing is expensive for what it is and I think sewing can be rewarding and really fun! I love fashion and I have since I was little. I'm really into lingerie. I love fabrics like lace, silk and cashmere. I love embellishment, sparkle and colour!! I've been wanting to buy a sewing machine but I have no clue where to start...


----------

